# [SOLVED] nm-applet 1.8.10 unfit for service

## Princess Nell

nm-applet 1.8.10 crashes with a segfault when opening a VPN connection. 1.8.6 didn't, and looking at the changelog, I see VPN related changes in 1.8.8 which may be the culprit.

Assumption seems correct - https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/56772. Behaviour was reported and fixed in Arch Linux back in December.

Masking it in favour of 1.8.6 is the solution for now.

----------

## Princess Nell

I thought removing 1.8.6 and dropping back to 1.4.6 was a bit of overkill, but now we have 1.8.10-r1 and it works for me as expected.

Thanks!

----------

## vr13

Thank you for that finding: gnome-extra/nm-applet-1.8.10-r1 now works with  net-misc/networkmanager-openconnect as it did earlier

----------

## feiticeir0

This solution did worked for me ! Upgrading to 1.8.10-r1 did solve the VPN segmentation fault issue ! 

Thank you !

----------

